# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  التَّارِيْخُ..مُ فَاْجَآتٌ وَعِبَرٌ

## الأيام

التَّارِيْخُ..مُ  فَاْجَآتٌ وَعِبَرٌـ كم يُفاجئنا التاريخُ بنهاياتٍ لأقوامٍ وأشخاصٍ لم تكن متوقعةً ولا في الحسبان , فنرى مَلِكاً ماتَ ذليلاً , وأميراً ماتَ منفيَّاً غريباً , وعبداً لكنَّ الموتَ لم يدركْه إلا وهو ملِكٌ , وجباناً مات ميتةَ الشجعان , وشجاعاً مات مُدبراً غير مُقبل , وغنيّاً تُصُدِّقَ عليه بكَفَنٍ , وفقيراً لم يمت إلا وهو في قصر مُنيف , وضالّاً لم يمت إلا وهو ساجدٌ في المسجد , وعالماً لم يصلِّ على جنازته إلا ثلاثةٌ فقط......فيا لمفاجآتِ التاريخ ! وما ذكرتُهُ لكَ هو نزْرٌ يَسيرٌ لأن مفاجآتِ التاريخ أكثرُ من أن تُحصَى....   ـ تاريخُ الإنسان هو من يحكم عليه , فإذا أردتَ أن تعرف شخصاً ما , فانظرْ إلى تاريخه , واقرأ سيرتَه , ولا تتسرع بالحكم عليه لموقفٍ عابرٍ رأيتَه منه , ولا تحكمْ عليه لهفوةٍ أو نزوةٍ أو زلَّةٍ , فقد قالوا : لكلّ جوادٍ كبوةٌ , ولكل شابٍّ صبْوةٌ... وكذلك لا تحكمْ على شخص من خلال ما يقوله الناس , ففي الناس حاسدٌ أو شانئٌ أو مبغضٌ أو صاحب هوىً مطاعٍ ... فكم من إنسان وجدتَه بخلاف ما يقوله الناس عنه , وذلك بعد أن تعاملتَ معه وصرتَ قريباً منه !ـ من نظر في التاريخ رأى أن عزيزَ قومٍ ذليلٌ عند آخرين, وجاهلَ قوم عالِمٌ عند آخرين, وكم من عظيم بين قومه وهو حقيرٌ عند غيرهم !....ـ التاريخ يُخلِّد اثنين :الأول : إنسانٌ زرعَ محبته في قلوب الخلق , فأنبتت ياسمينَ خلود , وخزامى ذِكْرٍ حسنٍ , ونجوم شرف وعزة تزيّن بها جبينُ الدّهر....والثاني : إنسان غرس أشجارَ الكراهية في قلوب الخلق فأنبتت سِدْرَ بغضاء , وأَسْلَ حقدٍ يَحملُ ثمر الذِّكْرِ الْمَشينِ , وصار سُبَّة في جبين الدَّهر..... نعم , هذان الاثنان خالدان , ولكن شتَّانَ بين خلودٍ وخلود...!!ـ من أجمل ما في التاريخ أنه لا ينسى , وأنه في الوقت ذاته لا يرحم ,  فكم كشفَ لنا من مستورٍ , وفضح من دَعِيٍّ , وأبدى لنا زيف متصنِّع , ودجلَ مفترٍ , وخيانةَ مُتدثرٍ بالوفاء , وكم أذلَّ التاريخُ من عزيزٍ ! , و كم قصمَ من جبار ! ...ـ قد يكذب التاريخُ في حينٍ من الأحيان, ولكنَّ أحفاده لا بد أن تَظهرَ الحقائقُ على أيديهم ولو بعدَ حينٍ .... ـ كم من حقيقة كُنا نؤمن بها  !, وكم من عقيدةٍ أمضينا رَدْحاً من الزمن نختزنها بعقولنا و تمتزج بنبضِ قلوبنا ! , ولكن التاريخَ أزاح عن عقولنا الستارَ, وبَيَّن لنا بالأدلة والمنطق أننا كنا نؤمن بوهْمٍ , ونتبنَّى خرافة , وأمضينا جزءاً من عمرنا نتبعُ السّراب  , ونبحثُ عن العنقاءِ....  ـ إذا بُنيتْ فوقَ صدرك صروحٌ من الهموم والأشجان , وحَملتَ جِبالاً من المآسي, وشربتَ كؤوساً من المرارة , ..ثم أردتَ أن تجعل من ذلك كلِّهِ هباءً منثوراً , ونسياً منسياً فعليكَ بالتاريخ , فانظر كم من إنسان كانت حالتُهُ تُحاكي حالتَكَ , وما مآسيكَ وأشجانُك إلا فيضٌ من غَيْضِ مآسيه , ومع مرور الأيام انفرجَ ما به من كربٍ , وأزال اللهُ ما به من شدةٍ...  ...فالتّاريخُ ـ يا صاحبي ـ  يكرِّرُ بعضَه , ولكنْ مع أشخاص جُدُدٍ , وفي أمكنة شتّى , فكم قرأنا فيه أن شخصاً كان يلوكُ الهمَّ , ويتجرّعُ السُّهدَ , ويغصُّ بالأرَق , ولم يُغمِضْ جفنَهُ اللياليَ الطوال... ثم تبينَ له فيما بعدُ أنه كان أسيرَ وساوسَ مقلقةٍ , وأن همومه وأرقه ما هي إلا طُيُوفٌ مجنّحة , وخيالاتٌ مُضنية , وشكوكٌ لا أساس لها من اليقين . وهذه الحالةُ تنطبقُ على كثيرٍ من أهل زماننا .                               الكاتب :       مصطفى قاسم عباس

----------

